# Grilled Jumbo lobster



## VickiQ (Jun 12, 2006)

Last night Jimmy(dh)  grilled 2-6lb lobsters and I have to say it was the best lobster I have ever had!He split the lobsters in half and removed the claws. He preheated the grill on high then turned it down to low.The claws were put on first for about 5 minutes.He then put the lobsters on the grill shell side down and basted them with butter every 10 minutes or so when he turned the claws.The total cooking time was approximately 45 minutes.He also had corn in the husks cooking on the top rack at the same time.We were 4 very stuffed and happy people for dinner last night!!!


----------



## marmalady (Jun 12, 2006)

I am sooooooooo jealous!  6 POUNDS?????  And they didn't get dry with all the time grilling?  I'm impressed!


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 12, 2006)

NOT at all dry- they were moist and VERY tender-the dh done good!!!!:}


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 12, 2006)

wow that sounds like heaven


----------



## Piccolina (Jun 12, 2006)

Yummmm! What a wonderful feast you had, was it a special occasion? Or were you guys just really in the mood for a major lobster night?


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 12, 2006)

Lobsters were on sale at our local supermarket for 5.99/lb- that's always a reason to celebrate!!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Jun 12, 2006)

If I ever saw lobster that cheap here, I'd drop the money right then and there and buy a few.

The last time I looked, Lobster was running $12.99/lb here.


----------



## amber (Jun 12, 2006)

My favorite part is the claws. The tail is a bit tough.


----------



## Trip (Jun 12, 2006)

I have to admit, tried my first lobster earlier this year, just the tail, and loved it... not sure if I could cook one live though...


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 13, 2006)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> If I ever saw lobster that cheap here, I'd drop the money right then and there and buy a few.
> 
> The last time I looked, Lobster was running $12.99/lb here.


Our local supermarket ALWAYS has good deals on lobster for around Father's Day and Labor day.So unless dh is working we usually take advantage of the sale. I never sick around for the execution though- rather not get to know the critters up close and personal!!


----------



## cats (Jun 13, 2006)

Vicki - Your post has me very curious. You say that your husband split the lobsters in half and then removed the claws. Did he do all that while the lobsters were still alive or had you precooked them by boiling? If they were precooked, then I would think the grilling time frame would have been much shorter, like just long enough to get the grilled flavor. You say they were grilled for 45 min. I don't think I've ever seen 6 lbs. lobsters!  My husband and I both love lobster, but always stick with the tails, as more meaty and less waste, as well as less work to eat.


----------



## VickiQ (Jun 13, 2006)

cats said:
			
		

> Vicki - Your post has me very curious. You say that your husband split the lobsters in half and then removed the claws. Did he do all that while the lobsters were still alive or had you precooked them by boiling? If they were precooked, then I would think the grilling time frame would have been much shorter, like just long enough to get the grilled flavor. You say they were grilled for 45 min. I don't think I've ever seen 6 lbs. lobsters! My husband and I both love lobster, but always stick with the tails, as more meaty and less waste, as well as less work to eat.


 
Cats-My husband kills the lobsters as he was taught by a lobster fisherman in Ct. I couldn't tell you how this is done as I don't stay around for it. Then removes the claws and puts them on the grill-he does smaller lobsters a different way- after the "execution" he  spilts them and puts them in a foil pan with beer, lemon,juice,chives,butter and red pepper flakes cover with foil and steams but, I don't remember the timing.With the bigger lobsters-one part I forgot to mention because he didn't do it this time is to turn the halves over on the gril for about 3 minutes-just to get the grill marks basically.
 The biggest lobster he has ever purchased was 7lbs.Everybody thinks that they are tougher but,like anything else if prepared right the results are wonderful!!I agree with you whole heartedly about the tails being less work and a whole lot less messy,if my husband didn't deshell mine for me I don't think I would be bothered with anything but, the tail either!He even gets the meat out of the legs and tail fins!!


----------

